# Coupure réseau intempestive !



## Macuserman (11 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous !!

Aujourd'hui, petit souci, mais grosses retombées bien embêtantes. 

Après avoir eu quelques malheurs avec mon réseau Neuf WiFi et ma clé 3G, j'ai enfin pu, et ce, depuis 4 semaines, me connecter à ce réseau. Tout allait bien dans le meilleur des mondes. 

Sauf que voila...
Hier soir je rentre dans mon appartement, je défais ma valise, range mes affaires, pose mon Mac sur son bureau préféré, je le sors de veille, je finis mes derniers rangements, et dimanche soir oblige, m'apprête à passer une soirée tranquille sur le net. 
Que nenni...

Je lance safari. Aucun souci. Je vais sur la page d'acceuil de Google (vieux réflexe inutile, j'en conviens) et la...les ennuis commencent. 
Impossible de me connecter à Google. 

AirPort est à fond. Le camembert est rempli. Je capte normalement. 
Je vérifie ma configuration réseau qui est fonctionnelle depuis 4 semaines, c'est la bonne. Bon. Je redémarre. La mise en veille a peut être chamboulé quelque chose, allez savoir...
Hop, 1 minute plus tard je relance safari. Rien. Ça mouline. Là, n'étant pas très patient, je vais prendre une douche en le laissant tourner. 20 minutes plus tard (j'aime les douches oui...) je reviens. Ça mouline toujours. 
Je commence à vouloir me pendre tout doucement. 
J'ai un éclair d'illumination. J'ai l'option SFR WiFi sur mon iPhone. Boum, je me connecte. Je lance l'application SFR WiFi. Ça mouline. Ok, j'ai compris, même la page des identifiants qui vous accueille sur la plupart des hotspots

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h32 ----------

DÉSOLÉ, j'ai appuyé sur "Envoyer" sans faire exprès... La suite: ...des hotspots ne s'affiche pas.  Jenvoie tout bazarder, je clipse mon ordi en me disant que SFR fait peut être de la maintenance.   Ce matin, je refais une tentative, rien... Il est 7h10, en général les maintenances durent pas 8 heures.   Je rentre a midi et j'ai une illumination depuis la rue voisine de chez moi: essayons de se connecter au même réseau voir si ça fonctionne !! Houra. C'est me cas. Il me demande de rentrer mes identifiants, je lance l'application SFR wifi et boum, je suis connecté et je surfe sans obstacle.  Je rentre chez moi le sourire aux lèvres. Je sors de veille mon ordinateur, je lance safari. RIEN.  Put*** de Mer*e. Je vais sur le balcon: ça fonctionne. Je rentre: ça fonctionne toujours. Je pose l'ordinateur: et j'ai ou surfer pendant 10 minutes avant que ça recommence à mouliner.  Et des que je sors, ça refonctionne.  Je l'ai fait avec mon iPhone, mon iPad et mon Mac.  Mêmes symptômes. Des que je rentre dans l'appartement, au bout de 5/6 minute: plus rien.   Alors: -Je n'ai ajouté aucune autre installation électrique depuis 4 semaines.  -J'ai un symptôme similaire avec mes 3 iDevices.  -Mon Mac n'a aucun souci ou alors ce sont les 3 appareils en même temps qui ont le même problème.  -Apres avoir couper toutes pes sources d'ondes (radio, Bluetooth (mais pas du Mac), imprimantes WiFi, wifi de l'ipad et de l'iPhone) rien ne change.  Apres être rentré pendant environ 10 minutes (ça dépend des fois) tout mouline dans la soupe. Alors que dehors ça fonctionne.   Je comprends vraiment pas où est le souci... Et ça fonctionnait correctement pendant 4 semaines de suite. J'ai rien ajouté, rien enlevé et les murs avoisinants sont assez épais et pas en papier mâché... Qu'est ce que c'est que ce bazarre ?! Ça viendrait du HotSpot ?   Quelqu'un pourrait éclairer ma lanterne ?!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h42 ----------

MÀJ: avec un réseau Free (l'operateur, pas le mot anglais) d'intensité équivalente, aucun souci, j'ai bien la page d'acceuil. Ce serait donc SFR le problème ?! Avec deux hotspots qui plus est ?


----------



## Oizo (11 Octobre 2010)

Cela ne viendrai pas d'un réseau wifi d'un de tes voisins qui ferai interférence ? Puisque le problème disparaît quand tu vas sur le balcon... Fais un essai en affichant la liste des réseaux disponibles dans ton appart et essaye la même chose sur le balcon, pour voir ce que tu captes en plus ou en moins.


----------



## Macuserman (11 Octobre 2010)

Un réseau qui ferait interférence au bout de 4 semaines ?!  Je ferais le test quand même. Mais étant donné qu'entre mon balcon et mon bureau il n'y a qu'une baie vitrée à laquelle mon bureau est accolé, je pense pas que ça puisse autant interférer... À voir.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h22 ----------

Par ailleurs cette interférence n'aurait lieu qu'avec deux hotspots SFR mais pas le HotSpot Free ?


----------



## Oizo (11 Octobre 2010)

Macuserman a dit:


> Un réseau qui ferait interférence au bout de 4 semaines ?!  Je ferais le test quand même. Mais étant donné qu'entre mon balcon et mon bureau il n'y a qu'une baie vitrée à laquelle mon bureau est accolé, je pense pas que ça puisse autant interférer... À voir.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h22 ----------
> 
> Par ailleurs cette interférence n'aurait lieu qu'avec deux hotspots SFR mais pas le HotSpot Free ?



Il suffit qu'un voisin ait rajouté un réseau wifi au bout de ces 4 semaines... Quelques mètres peuvent suffir pour capter un réseau qui interfère.


----------



## Macuserman (12 Octobre 2010)

Ok d'accord. Mais pourquoi ça n'interférerait qu'avec des hotspots SFR ? 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h47 ----------

En ce moment même, je me suis enfin connecté sur le réseau Neuf WiFi via mon ordinateur&#8230;
Le problème c'est que cette connexion peut très bien s'arrêter dans 20 minutes. C'est ça le souci... 

Je n'y comprends rien !


----------



## Macuserman (16 Octobre 2010)

Problème réglé:

C'était BIEN SFR le souci.

Merci quand même ! 
Bonne soirée !


----------



## sandrinette (21 Octobre 2010)

Salut salut!
Je me permet d'intervenir par ce que j'ai moi aussi quelques soucis!
Je vous explique :  Je suis de Montpellier, et ma famille est abonnée SFR-NEUF pour la box (et les portables aussi). Pendant la semaine, je suis sur Montauban pour le travail, et je me connectais avec les identifiants sur le réseau Neuf wifi et SFR Wifi Public. Tout roulait, le signal était bon, pas de soucis.

Mais voilà que jeudi dernier, le 14, plus rien! Plus de signal, et quand les petites barres font leur retour ça ne dure jamais plus de quelques secondes! J'ai appelé le 1077 qui ont renouvelé mes identifiants sans résultats. Hier j'ai passé l'après-midi chez SFR, qui, après s'être rendue compte que, contrairement à ce qu'ils affirmaient, ça ne venait pas de mon mac m'ont annoncé la bouche en coeur que je n'avais qu'à m'abonner avec une clés wifi! Super! Donc je devrais payer un abonnement à Montpellier, et un second abonnement à Montauban... 

Macuserman, tu dis que ton problème venait bien de sfr, tu as trouvé une solution? Quelqu'un a une idée? J'avoue que je désespère un peu...


----------



## Macuserman (21 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir ! 
Avant tout, désolé pour ton souci&#8230;

Je ne me veux pas pessimiste, mais ça va faire une semaine que ton problème perdure, ce qui semble tout à fait anormal. Moi ça n'a duré que deux jours, ce qui semble être un délai NORMAL de réparation de lignes (SFR m'a dit 48 heures minimum, 72 maxi). Donc ton souci est tout autre.
De mon côté il s'agissait d'un souci depuis le point d'émission. Je me fiche de savoir ce que c'était mais j'ai failli jeter un pavé dans la vitrine de SFR pour qu'ils aillent réparer le merdier. Et ça n'a pas traîné.

De ton côté je te propose une chose simple. Tu as un smartphone ? Un iPhone serait génial pour ce test. Ou alors un téléphone avec WiFi. Connecte toi sur la borne usuelle. Lance internet (Safari avec un iPhone) et lance n'importe quelle page internet depuis tes favoris ou tape n'importe quoi dans ta barre de recherche; bref fais comme si tu voulais aller, par exemple; sur le site d'Apple. Ou la page d'accueil de Google, on s'en fiche.
Une fois que tu as fait ça, normalement une page SFR s'affiche et te demande tes identifiants et mot de passe, bref tu sais de quoi je parle.

Si elle ne vient pas, de UN, ça ne vient pas de ton smartphone, pareil pour ton ordo puisque tu n'as pas touché aux réglages réseau.
Si elle ne vient pas, la tu peux aller gueuler chez SFR et prendre les clients dans le magasin à témoin et tu auras déjà des réponses&#8230;

Si cette page s'affiche, alors suis la procédure habituelle. Si ça ne fonctionne pas, même scénario, retape les, par sécurité et si ça ne fonctionne pas, tu peux aller gueuler...

Et si ces enflure* te demandent de t'abonner à une Clé 3G, alors je peux tout de suite te dire que non seulement c'est du GROS foutage de gueule et qu'ils n'ont d'ailleurs pas le droit de te laisser comme ça. Demande à un avocat&#8230; 


Désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider d'avantage, mais en général avec SFR il faut les bousculer et ça va mieux après. Après il y a différentes formes de courtoisie de bousculade. Tu peux faire ça à la manière "fine" ou alors à la méthode qui fonctionne le plus mais qui peux te coûter cher en verre, la méthode du "lancé de pavé".

En attente de tes news, cordialement... 

PS: désolé si jamais quelqu'un de SFR passe par ici, mais faudrait parfois reconnaître que vous pourriez faire la paire avec les grévistes en ce moment. Faut vous débloquer pour que ça bouge&#8230;


----------



## Macuserman (5 Novembre 2010)

C'est reparti. Mêmes symptômes. Soudainement vers 19hoo plus rien ne fonctionnait. SFR WiFi / Neuf WiFi iPhone, iPad et Mac.

Maintenant, je sais ce qu'il faut faire: attendre.


----------



## pimousse42 (5 Novembre 2010)

il faut savoir que le neuf wifi et sfr wifi utilise la bande passante d'un abonné.
Donc cette abonné lance des téléchargement, je pense que la bande passante restante est faible.

L'utilisateur payant (possesseur de la borne wifi qui émet en neuf wifi ou sfr wifi) est priorité sur la bande passant.

Quand tu te déplace tu te retrouve connecté physiquement à une autre borne wifi, qui à le même nom mais différente physiquement.

En général chez mes clients je les déconnecte.


----------



## Macuserman (5 Novembre 2010)

pimousse42 a dit:


> il faut savoir que le neuf wifi et sfr wifi utilise la bande passante d'un abonné.
> Donc cette abonné lance des téléchargement, je pense que la bande passante restante est faible.
> 
> L'utilisateur payant (possesseur de la borne wifi qui émet en neuf wifi ou sfr wifi) est priorité sur la bande passant.
> ...


Je n'ai pas tout compris...
Je perçois bien le signal, pas de souci, 5 barres sur le Mac, mais rien ne se passe.
J'ai un adresse IP mais je ne suis pas connecté du tout...
Et il s'agit d'un SFR WiFi Public, donc ça n'est pas une borne partagée je suppose, si ?


----------

